# New Shooter at my House



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I shot indoor with my middle daughter, Hope. I set her up with plastic ammo, 3/8" .55mm Usopp flat bands, and my Scout LT with OTT style.

She tested my poster board target at 20', and this is her first ever 50 shots. She has graciously allowed me to share a pic, but would not pose with target and flip.

She wanted to shoot more, but after the fingers were achy and a significant shake was obvious I stopped before she had a flyer. I want the confidence to grow.

We plan to shoot more tomorrow.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

She did great! That’s one to be proud of.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That's great shooting....mostly center mass, that's a hit in my book

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Go Hope Go!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great shooting from her! I hope she likes it and sticks with it. Keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

She's off to a great start!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting Hope!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome!! Nothing better than shooting with the kids.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome! She's a Natural !! :target: :target: :target:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations on fantastic shooting


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hope... I really believe that you are going to be a very good shooter. And I love your pretty red hair. :woot: :woot:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks ere'body!

She is an introvert and lacks some confidence...which was an alien concept to me at her age (15). I was perhaps the most cocksure 95 pounder to has existed in some time...my ignorance only bolstered my confidence. Kruger-Dunning had coined their term nor their research.
I modeled my behavior on Jack Burton and, Indiana Jones, and Han Solo.

This really helped her out. and it can be shared or done alone.

But she ain't getting Scout! hahah...Sara King gave me the winning yicket at SEST.

but I will order her one. And even make some custom scales in osage orange. Sadly she loves UT football which has lead to massive disappointment for her. hahaha...I don't follow football except when undedogs Clemson made it to the Big Show agaonst Ala. I listened on the radio.

Baseball and boxing are my favorites and I only ever listen, never watch.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sign her up for the next shoot!!!!! She's ready!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Flatband, That is what I am hoping for...that she'll come to the next one. I plan to attend ECST in PA.

I think she would benefit from so many kind and confident people enjoying a simple event. And being outside camping is one of oir favorite things...that we seldom have the schedule for. Teenagers have a lot more to do these days.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Pretty cool fella I got talk the wife into letting me shoot in the house


----------

